# Crazy Craigslist trade offers



## Michael T (Nov 10, 2011)

So I've got a couple guitars listed on the local Craigslist been getting some ok offers then just now I got an email from a dude offering me a Light bar off the roof of a cop car that they " supposedly" gave to him. 
I mean what the Hell, where does someone even come up with the idea of offering that as trade to a guitar. It was worth a good laugh for sure. 

Anyways what's some of the most crazy/strange offers you have recieved for gear ?


----------



## Razzy (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone offered me huge truck tires for an amp one time. I replied with, "Sorry man, I drive a minivan, and I don't think they'd complete the soccer-dad look I'm going for. Thanks for the offer, though!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)

Michael T said:


> So I've got a couple guitars listed on the local Craigslist been getting some ok offers then just now I got an email from a dude offering me a Light bar off the roof of a cop car that they " supposedly" gave to him.
> I mean what the Hell, where does someone even come up with the idea of offering that as trade to a guitar. It was worth a good laugh for sure.
> 
> Anyways what's some of the most crazy/strange offers you have recieved for gear ?



Someone posted an uzi on here for trade for an ERG...


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 10, 2011)

Being in Texas, I get offered firearms for guitar stuff all the time. I've actually traded my shotgun for a guitar before; all you need is a hand written bill of sale, signed by a both parties and a witness. God bless Texas.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Being in Texas, I get offered firearms for guitar stuff all the time. I've actually traded my shotgun for a guitar before; all you need is a hand written bill of sale, signed by a both parties and a witness. God bless Texas.



Ha... Sounds like VA.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Being in Texas, I get offered firearms for guitar stuff all the time. I've actually traded my shotgun for a guitar before; all you need is a hand written bill of sale, signed by a both parties and a witness. God bless Texas.



Just make sure you leave the gun X paces away, grab the guitar, and drive away real fast!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Thor_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Haven't gotten any odd trade offers, so I having nothing interesting to say regarding that. I _have_ gotten offered complex schemes of having a third party send me a USPS money order though. lmao fuck that, who actually falls for that?

And I would take a nice 1911 for a guitar myself!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 11, 2011)

I've gotten a lot of trade offers when I clearly stated that I'm not looking for trades. I've been offered mountain bikes, tattoos, and paintball gear for guitars and amps I've listed on Craigslist.


----------



## jacksonslut (Nov 11, 2011)

this is 100 percent the truth! i was 17. i listed my dean dime o flage up for trade on craigslist as was growing out of that shape. i got one offer. he offered a washburn n2. did a little reasearch and was like awesome lets do this. this is where it gets weird... he asked before he left if he could have a pair of my moms panties o.o was like uh dude what? he was like i just want a pair of her panties to wear. i told him how i didnt feel comfortable with the trade. he then said he was just testing me to see if i really wanted the guitar. i was like oh okay dont do that dude. next day he was coming over. things started to get weird again. he was like i dont if i can do this trade. then asked for porn or anything (being only 16 had quite the collection hidden  ) i really wanted that guitar so i was like yeah. then he wanted to know if id sit in his van and look at it and beat off to it with him  i said no way dude no. he was already on his way. so took my dog and grabbed a knife and met him  figured hed be some normal guy. he gets out of his van and he about 6ft 7 lol. everything was normal. went really well. then the next day emails me about how much he loves the guitar and the porn  then asks for nudes of my gf. i said hell no then he offered me nudes of his wife and goes on about how he likes to wear her panties. then blocked him. couple of days later seen him leaving guitar center with his wife (so glad he did not send the nudes. ick) he did not see me though. ever since ive been cautious of the people ive dealt with (man sme of the other people. but those are stories for another time) this really did happen though  now im 21 i realize a life is more important than guitar 
oh one detail left out. i live out in the woods directly in front of the river and the trade was at night


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2011)

E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> E-mails from an Asshole



Epic trolling in these! + Rep for a lot of laughter!


----------



## AySay (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone once asked for a $750 guitar for free, and said he would put it to good use at church.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> E-mails from an Asshole


This is some of the most magnificent trolling I've ever fucking seen. Endless lolz. 

EDIT: still reading- this guy is a fucking legend.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2011)

I got offered one of those $100 neon dean guitars for my ESP eclipse, the guy said it was the "deal of a lifetime"

also traded a $200 guitar for a $1000 guitar but the guy wanted to meet me at the sketchiest gas station in the entire area thats not visible from the highway..needless to say i brought a buddy hahah


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2011)

717ctsjz said:


> I got offered one of those $100 neon dean guitars for my ESP eclipse, the guy said it was the "deal of a lifetime"
> 
> also traded a $200 guitar for a $1000 guitar but the guy wanted to meet me at the sketchiest gas station in the entire area thats not visible from the highway..needless to say i brought a buddy hahah



Sketchiness cannot keep a man from his guitar


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sketchiness cannot keep a man from his guitar


I could not turn that kind of offer down hahah not to mention it was on my way to go snowboarding anyway so it just worked out


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

AySay said:


> Someone once asked for a $750 guitar for free, and said he would put it to good use at church.



^


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 11, 2011)

AySay said:


> Someone once asked for a $750 guitar for free, and said he would put it to good use at church.



I've gotten a few similar emails. Either some douche pretending the gear would be going to needy children or a _priest_ asking for my charity by donating gear to the church band. 

I could see emailing people getting rid of toys/games, but music gear? _

"Here you go children, it's a shiny, new Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier! Play nice and share with Jimmy!"_


----------



## Djent (Nov 11, 2011)

Here in the Northeast, it's tattoo work that's traded for guitars.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Here in the Northeast, it's tattoo work that's traded for guitars.



It's true even in MA, I guy I know does kick ass work and was trading chair time for gear; got my friend a pretty nice tattoo in the end.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> E-mails from an Asshole



The best part about this is that he must live near me. I know where all of these places are


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> E-mails from an Asshole


omg I love that site now lol but a few seem unreal not much though


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 12, 2011)

So this is an e-mail offer I got from when i put my engl fireball for sale on craigslist.

" Hey man, I will trade you a Crate blue voodoo amp and 100 dollars for your engl. One of the tubes is busted, so you would have to change that. That is why I am adding the 100 dollars, and I will only add the 100 dollars if you throw in the THD hotplate with the amp"

my reply

"kill yourself"


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a guy flip out on me once because i offered him an s7320 in a trade. it was a fair trade in terms of value but he went super bitch mode as soon as I said seven string. Called it a stupid nu-metal fad and said it wasnt worth shit because of it being a 7 string and pretty much said people who play seven string are idiots.

Dude REALLY didn't like seven strings


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 13, 2011)

kind of off a lil bit but someone once asked if i was interested in trading my dirtbike ($2000 value) for his bicycle and 200 bucks...like wtf????


----------



## kamello (Nov 13, 2011)

myampslouder said:


> I had a guy flip out on me once because i offered him an s7320 in a trade. it was a fair trade in terms of value but he went super bitch mode as soon as I said seven string. Called it a stupid nu-metal fad and said it wasnt worth shit because of it being a 7 string and pretty much said people who play seven string are idiots.
> 
> Dude REALLY didn't like seven strings


 

so....this dude probably isn't in this forum right? 

anyways, going on topic...it isn't exactly the craziest offer, but some time ago I was willing to trade or sell my Dean Vendetta 4F for a fixed bridge (and I clearly said Nothing with a LP shape, I can't play on them ) , I received 7 different offers for Floating Trems RG's and LTD's Eclipse's, finally a dude offered me a Prestige Prototipe Ibanez SZ S20066 so I was like 
then he saw pictures of my guitar, probably saw that it has a few scratchs in the headstock, and never replied back


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, it's not completely bizarre, but it's pretty damn rare.

I got offered a marble swirl jackson kelly ke something for 60$ and an xbox controller.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 13, 2011)

In the *extremely* rare cases where I've put something on Craigslist, and when I'm not interested in trades, I always put, "NOT INTERESTED IN TRADES. Trade offers will *not* receive a reply!"

What I've liked is that on each occasion, I've received at least two continuing attempt to establish contact with me, each being something like this:

"I've written you a few times offering you my unwanted trash for your item. If you can't be bothered to read what I wrote, I don't want to do a trade with you!" *laugh*

One guy got so upset that I wouldn't respond that he started a counter ad: "Don't write the guy with this item! It's a fraud!" That vexed me enough that I put up a counter-counter ad, in which I quoted the original "No trades replied to" ad, the response the clown had sent me, and an offer to hand out the guy's email address to anyone who asked until he took down his counter ad. Some folks who thought he was a dumb ass got his email from me, apparently got in touch with him, and he took it down fairly quickly. *laugh*

Actually, I have a lot of Craigslist stories which are pretty funny, but few dealing with the current topic....


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2011)

Sometimes I like to go by my alias, Trevor.............

***BEWARE OF TREVOR, 217-565-0577, BI~SEXUAL PREDATOR*** SCAM


----------



## malufet (Dec 13, 2011)

I got offered "medical marijuana" for my guitar. lol


----------

